# My woodshed project



## webby3650 (Mar 24, 2015)

After several years of fighting the snow and rain, I finally decided to build a woodshed. I've planned on it for years, it's finally happening! I'll post pics as things progress.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 24, 2015)

When you're done with that, get that tire changed on the tractor...


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 24, 2015)

The replacement is leaning up there, just waiting on me!


----------



## razerface (Mar 24, 2015)

What is the doubled post showing in the second pic,,sort of lined up with the tire. It doesnt go down to the ground.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm using reclaimed lumber from an old barn that was on my property. That post had some 2x4s nailed to it, I just haven't removed them yet.


----------



## legrandice (Mar 24, 2015)

Awesome! Some day I hope to graduate from tarps and pallets to a proper wood shed.  Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Oldman47 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice 2x6 framing. Are you using joist hangers to make it handle the weight of the wood? I sure don't see any.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 25, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> Nice 2x6 framing. Are you using joist hangers to make it handle the weight of the wood? I sure don't see any.


It's 2x8 framing with joist hangers in addition to the 3" screws holding it all together.


----------



## glennm (Mar 25, 2015)

I would watch the floor. There is a lot of weight in a cord of wood. I built mine like yours and the rim joist broke after it was full. What a pain, I had to remove all the wood and decking to get at it. We poured concrete supports in several places. No more problems


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 25, 2015)

glennm said:


> I would watch the floor. There is a lot of weight in a cord of wood. I built mine like yours and the rim joist broke after it was full. What a pain, I had to remove all the wood and decking to get at it. We poured concrete supports in several places. No more problems


You used 2x8's with 2x6 decking? Joist hangers and lag bolts? 
I sure don't want to do it twice. I'm trying to over build it, but I don't plan to get too carried away.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## glennm (Mar 25, 2015)

Yup,  I thought I had it very strong but I was wrong. Extra support from the ground will really help.  Maybe some cement blocks dividing the longer spans?  I ended up pouring some footings under the joists right on top of the ground. If I did it again I would put down crushed stone or gravel and let the floor float until I had it filled up. Once settled I would lag it to the posts.  Mine was 8 x 16 so the spans were 8'


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 25, 2015)

glennm said:


> Yup,  I thought I had it very strong but I was wrong. Extra support from the ground will really help.  Maybe some cement blocks dividing the longer spans?  I ended up pouring some footings under the joists right on top of the ground. If I did it again I would put down crushed stone or gravel and let the floor float until I had it filled up. Once settled I would lag it to the posts.  Mine was 8 x 16 so the spans were 8'


8x16 with 2x8 framing? I could see it sagging, but It broke?
I'll just add another row of posts and a middle beam then. My biggest span will be 4' then.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jags (Mar 25, 2015)

It is not uncommon for folks to misjudge the weight load of a building full of firewood.  A cord of wet (green) oak is gonna hover around 4500 pounds +/-.  That is a bunch of concentrated weight.  For the record - nails are stronger in a shear than screws are.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 25, 2015)

Jags said:


> It is not uncommon for folks to misjudge the weight load of a building full of firewood.  A cord of wet (green) oak is gonna hover around 4500 pounds +/-.  That is a bunch of concentrated weight.  For the record - nails are stronger in a shear than screws are.


I won't be putting green wood in it. I also won't be using any nails, on anything! I find it really hard to believe that nails would be any better. Either way, with the hangers I'll be good.


----------



## Oldman47 (Mar 25, 2015)

With hangers you use specially made nails that are shorter than normal but quite thick. The people that make the hangers specifically call them out for proper hanger performance.


----------



## DougA (Mar 25, 2015)

That's a very similar area I installed mine with the ground sloping at the back. Are you planning on stacking back to front or side to side? I chose side to side so that the stacks had full support on the ends and I could stack as high as I could reach. Now my problem is getting to the stacks at the back in the winter. The slope with snow made it difficult/impossible to get the trailer to the back of the shed.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 25, 2015)

I won't need to get to the back of it. I'll load it from the front, I built it adjacent to the slab so I could work off of the concrete.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 25, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> With hangers you use specially made nails that are shorter than normal but quite thick. The people that make the hangers specifically call them out for proper hanger performance.


I'm very familiar with common building practices. Thanks


----------



## Mule skinner (Mar 25, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> 8x16 with 2x8 framing? I could see it sagging, but It broke?
> I'll just add another row of posts and a middle beam then. My biggest span will be 4' then.  Thanks for the heads up.


Is that the size of yours? 8'x16'?


----------



## gerry100 (Mar 25, 2015)

Assuming the floor will hold, getting air flow under the wood stacks will be awesome.

Hopefully there'll be plenty of gaps in the floorboards


----------



## Longstreet (Mar 25, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> I'm very familiar with common building practices. Thanks





webby3650 said:


> I won't be putting green wood in it. I also won't be using any nails, on anything! I find it really hard to believe that nails would be any better. Either way, with the hangers I'll be good.



You may think you are familiar with common building practices, but science and structural engineering have proven time and time again that in applications where the fastener are subject to high sheer loads, like hanging joist, a nail is stronger.  Will your hangers with screws work?  Who knows, no one here has any specs on what you are using.  I just don't see any reason to use a screw in an application with almost no pull out force but a high sheer load.

But yea, it looks like a nice shed overall, I hope it works out great for you, congrats!


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mule skinner said:


> Is that the size of yours? 8'x16'?


Yes


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 25, 2015)

Longstreet said:


> You may think you are familiar with common building practices, but science and structural engineering have proven time and time again that in applications where the fastener are subject to high sheer loads, like hanging joist, a nail is stronger.  Will your hangers with screws work?  Who knows, no one here has any specs on what you are using.  I just don't see any reason to use a screw in an application with almost no pull out force but a high sheer load.
> 
> But yea, it looks like a nice shed overall, I hope it works out great for you, congrats!


I'm not posting here to ask for the ins and outs of fasteners. I am open to real world experience that ones have had with their wood sheds.
And I am very familiar with building practices. I've been in or around building trades my entire adult life.


----------



## Osagebndr (Mar 25, 2015)

I like the beam down the center for load bearing strength sounds like the ticket. If you don't want to have posts up thru the floor you could pour some 2'x2' pads and put a support from it to your beam. I looks good tho


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 25, 2015)

Osagebndr said:


> I like the beam down the center for load bearing strength sounds like the ticket. If you don't want to have posts up thru the floor you could pour some 2'x2' pads and put a support from it to your beam. I looks good tho


I've decided to add a beam down the middle. Thanks


----------



## Osagebndr (Mar 25, 2015)

That'll do the trick.cant wait to see it finished


----------



## glennm (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, that should work well. It is a drag to fix it when it's full!  
You may want to support the rim joists at the corner posts as well. That's a lot of weight on the fasteners at the corners?
I  also put a dividing wall in the center. It really helps stabilize the rows. Allows you to take out one side at a time.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 31, 2015)

I haven't had much time to work on the shed but I was able to get some more done. I added a row of 4x6 posts down the middle with an additional 2x8 stringer.


----------



## Osagebndr (Mar 31, 2015)

Looking good webby. Are you going to side the two sides you have the perling on or leave the sides open?


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 31, 2015)

Osagebndr said:


> Looking good webby. Are you going to side the two sides you have the perling on or leave the sides open?


I'm adding an overhang on all sides, then I will side the whole thing with rough sawn 5/4 boards. The front will be mostly open, like a barn that's missing it's doors.


----------



## DougA (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like a Motel Stix


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 31, 2015)

DougA said:


> Looks like a Motel Stix



For sure. Makes my $60 four cord steel shed look like crap. But neither one comes with a complimentary breakfast muffin and coffee.

.


----------



## Mag Craft (Mar 31, 2015)

I myself think it is turning out to be a good shed.   Looks great.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 31, 2015)

I am green with envy for a woodshed like that. Ain't gonna build it. But would love to have it.

Good work webby.


----------



## Jags (Apr 1, 2015)

Well now I guess you are gonna have to run electricity out there.  You will need the ability to "leave the light on for us".


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 1, 2015)

Jags said:


> Well now I guess you are gonna have to run electricity out there.  You will need the ability to "leave the light on for us".


I'd like to run some electricity out there! It's pretty far from the house with concrete in the way though.


----------



## DougA (Apr 1, 2015)

If you add a non working toilet and some doors, you can offer this as a B&B.  I'm trying to evict a squirrel family from my wood shed. They were never toilet trained.


----------



## shoot-straight (Apr 1, 2015)

i concur with the guys questioning the floor- just overall. i know nothing about the various fasteners. my redneck engineering just says no to floored woodsheds overall.  i know you burn alot of hardwood, and its HEAVY. i looked on line at cord weights.  4 cords of red oak (green) is reportedly 20,000#...... thats alot of weight. 

mine is nearlly identical, but wood sits on landscape timbers and pallets. heck, i would just fill that area in with stone! (I know $$$) its gonna be a nice looked shed!


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 1, 2015)

shoot-straight said:


> i concur with the guys questioning the floor- just overall. i know nothing about the various fasteners. my redneck engineering just says no to floored woodsheds overall.  i know you burn alot of hardwood, and its HEAVY. i looked on line at cord weights.  4 cords of red oak (green) is reportedly 20,000#...... thats alot of weight.
> 
> mine is nearlly identical, but wood sits on landscape timbers and pallets. heck, i would just fill that area in with stone! (I know $$$) its gonna be a nice looked shed!


Seriously, this thing is built like a tank! I could park cars on it.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 1, 2015)

The reason I elevated it was to get airflow under the wood. I'm sick of jacking with pallets! I wanted something that would look nice, utilize an area of my yard that was otherwise unusable, and alleviate some the headaches of stacking outdoors. I wont be stacking any green wood inside it, it just seems silly to stack green wood in an area that will have limited air flow.


----------



## Shane Collins (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks good.  I have to build a new woodshed this year.  I can't believe you're already able to dig! my ground is still frozen solid with 6-8 inches of snow.  Melting nicely though.

I also want to build a raised floor for the extra airflow/level surface and no more pallets!

I think I spy some Cider? by the tractor too, helps right?


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 1, 2015)

Shane Collins said:


> Looks good.  I have to build a new woodshed this year.  I can't believe you're already able to dig! my ground is still frozen solid with 6-8 inches of snow.  Melting nicely though.
> 
> I also want to build a raised floor for the extra airflow/level surface and no more pallets!
> 
> I think I spy some Cider? by the tractor too, helps right?


It's IPA. You've gotta have some good brew with every good project!


----------



## Osagebndr (Apr 1, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> It's IPA. You've gotta have some good brew with every good project!


Roger that


----------



## ewdudley (Apr 1, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> The reason I elevated it was to get airflow under the wood. I'm sick of jacking with pallets! I wanted something that would look nice, utilize an area of my yard that was otherwise unusable, and alleviate some the headaches of stacking outdoors. I wont be stacking any green wood inside it, it just seems silly to stack green wood in an area that will have limited air flow.


A generous amount of space below the stacks is a good thing. When wood dries the moisture absorbing air becomes cooler and heavier and needs to fall away from the stack.  It's not a torrent of air, but nevertheless it needs somewhere to go so more dry air can keep flowing in from the top.  The gaps in the floor slats look like just the thing to allow steady removal of the damp air.

You might be surprised how well green wood will dry in your shed.  It would certainly be worth experimenting.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 1, 2015)

ewdudley said:


> A generous amount of space below the stacks is a good thing.



The feral cats think so.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 1, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> The feral cats think so.


No feral cats around here!


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 1, 2015)

None here either anymore and no mice in my woodshed. She is very turf protective. Walking in the woods one day she launched at four deer and ran them off.


----------



## ewdudley (Apr 1, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> The feral cats think so.


It's fascinating what can bring back early memories.  Suddenly I can remember vividly being about three years old, crawling under a corn crib trying to capture hissing kittens.


----------



## therdlesstravld (Apr 4, 2015)

Only thing i worry about webby, and this is coming from a carpenter, is the rim joist fasteners failing. Your relying entirely on the nails to hold the rim joists to the outside of the posts. If you could have cut a slot to recess the 2x10s into the posts then you'd have had a pocket of wood to hold the joist up if it were to sag. Id lag bolt the chit out of those rim joists into the posts. 

Love the idea though and I've already been planning something similar so I'll keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks great, Webby!  

Conceptual question, though... what is the advantage of a wood shed with a floor?  My mind would have gone toward grading that area level, putting down 3/4" clean or modified crushed stone, and using pallets for a sacrificial floor.  Isn't any floor in a woodshed guaranteed a relatively short (<20 years) life?


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Apr 4, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Looks great, Webby!
> 
> Conceptual question, though... what is the advantage of a wood shed with a floor?  My mind would have gone toward grading that area level, putting down 3/4" clean or modified crushed stone, and using pallets for a sacrificial floor.  Isn't any floor in a woodshed guaranteed a relatively short (<20 years) life?


I'm with you, I've never seen much advantage of a floor in a woodshed. Floors take time to build, they also cost a lot in materials, and most importantly they take up extra space that could be used for wood storage.
However, looking at Webby's situation he is building his shed on a sloping ground next to what appears to be a concrete landing, and likely wants the floor of the shed to be level with the concrete landing, so in this case I can see why a constructed floor would make sense.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 4, 2015)

I lag bolted the rims with 5" x 3/8"lags. Also added an additional 2x8 on the inside of the posts that's bolted under the joists to help carry the load. If that makes sense, you can see it in the pictures.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 4, 2015)

Lumber-Jack said:


> I'm with you, I've never seen much advantage of a floor in a woodshed. Floors take time to build, they also cost a lot in materials, and most importantly they take up extra space that could be used for wood storage.
> However, looking at Webby's situation he is building his shed on a sloping ground next to what appears to be a concrete landing, and likely wants the floor of the shed to be level with the concrete landing, so in this case I can see why a constructed floor would make sense.


That's was my thought exactly. Utilizing Useless space next to an existing slab. And I'm sick of stacking on skids! Also wanted increased airflow through the entire shed.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 4, 2015)

Im wondering if this type of structure would increase your property taxes, and by how much.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 4, 2015)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Im wondering if this type of structure would increase your property taxes, and by how much.


I'm sure it will, but it's no real concern. It'll be worth it.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 4, 2015)

I just scored a bunch of wood from Craigslist to fill the shed! $90 a cord and it's only a few miles away from my house! Oak, hickory, cherry, and sugar maple. I bought it all!


----------



## Shane Collins (Apr 4, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> I just scored a bunch of wood from Craigslist to fill the shed! $90 a cord and it's only a few miles away from my house! Oak, hickory, cherry, and sugar maple. I bought it all!


$90 a cord, looks seasoned too?  Send some my way please!!  Nice score, how many cords did you get?


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 4, 2015)

Shane Collins said:


> $90 a cord, looks seasoned too?  Send some my way please!!  Nice score, how many cords did you get?


Looks like it'll be about 4 cords. It was actually cheaper than that. I paid him $300 for all of it.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 4, 2015)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Im wondering if this type of structure would increase your property taxes, and by how much.


How on earth could a wood shed increase property taxes?


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2015)

Around here if it has a foundation it hits the tax rolls. Heck my 28 year old falling down pole barn, with no foundation, is on my tax bill every year as an "out building".


----------



## Ashful (Apr 4, 2015)

My township has a wonderful level of disinterest.  I put a second floor in my carriage barn, essentially expanding it from 900 to 1500 sq.ft.  I went to the township with my PE-stamped engineering plans, before starting the project, to get a permit.  The code enforcement officer told me he wasn't going to bother writing me a permit, if no one was going to live in the structure.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 4, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Around here if it has a foundation it hits the tax rolls. Heck my 28 year old falling down pole barn, with no foundation, is on my tax bill every year as an "out building".


That's right! If it's over 72 square feet you must obtain a building permit here. So they can tax you on it.  Even if it's a portable storage shed! 
And no, I did not get a permit!


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2015)

Still the fact is, really nice wood shed webby3650. Envious.


----------



## DougA (Apr 5, 2015)

Our county has a limit of 100 sq ft. before you need a building permit and ..ya guessed it .. taxes.  I needed something a lot bigger, so I built 3 sheds that are each 100 sq ft and they are OK as long as they each have their own support, separate roof and do not touch each other. Since wood sheds are made to be airy, that was not a big problem.

I guess you won't be able to rent it out to any of us for a B&B now that it's full of wood.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 5, 2015)

I built my woodshed off the ground with a floor ... wanted to get it up a bit since it is in an area that gets pretty wet in the spring. I suppose I could have hauled in gravel and crushed rock as well though.


----------



## Osagebndr (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice wood score!


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 6, 2015)

I got the roof all done! Just waiting on the sawmill to get the siding cut.


----------



## Osagebndr (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice webby looking good


----------



## GibsonJ45 (Apr 7, 2015)

I put a floor on my shed because the space is on a slope and we get big snow. Plus it looks good.


----------



## Ericl1982 (Apr 7, 2015)

Great start. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## Oldman47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looking good Webby. Are you going to use some diagonal bracing?


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 8, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> Looking good Webby. Are you going to use some diagonal bracing?


I me might. I've considered building a dividing wall in the middle, it would act as bracing as well. It barely moves though.


----------



## beardley (Apr 8, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> I me might. I've considered building a dividing wall in the middle, it would act as bracing as well. It barely moves though.



The siding will add more stiffness. Putting them on at 45deg even more so. I sheathed my house with boards instead of plywood and did it all at 45 for the added shear strength. Looks great!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 8, 2015)

beardley said:


> The siding will add more stiffness. Putting them on at 45deg even more so. I sheathed my house with boards instead of plywood and did it all at 45 for the added shear strength. Looks great!


Grew up in a house that was half granite, and half 1x6 T&G sheathing installed at 45deg, under 1x12 mahogany siding.  Felt like a bomb shelter in storms, compared to other framed houses.


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice looking shed Webby, nice score on the wood too hope all that red on the wood isn't your blood.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Apr 9, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> I got the roof all done! Just waiting on the sawmill to get the siding cut.


Where is the picnic table?


----------



## glennm (Apr 9, 2015)

I put a dividing wall in mine and it is great. You have more stable stacks and you can remove from one side if you wish.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 11, 2015)

I got all the siding up today. Now the real work begins!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 11, 2015)

Looking good!  No more basket ball...


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful work guy.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Looking good!  No more basket ball...


Once it's all cleaned up and the wood is stacked I'll mount the goal. There will still be plenty of room for ball. Someone recently gave me that Goalrilla goal!


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Apr 13, 2015)

what do you figure, about 3  cords you can fit in there?  Very nicely done


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 13, 2015)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> what do you figure, about 3  cords you can fit in there?  Very nicely done


Should be 4 cords


----------



## Osagebndr (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice job webby. Looks good


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 13, 2015)

Osagebndr said:


> Nice job webby. Looks good


Thanks, it's been a lot of work! It'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Osagebndr (Apr 13, 2015)

It sure will. Are you going to seal your siding or have you done that already?


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 13, 2015)

Osagebndr said:


> It sure will. Are you going to seal your siding or have you done that already?


No, I'm just gonna let it weather just like all the 100 year old barns around here.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 13, 2015)

I just this evening finished priming (both sides) 3400 LF of 1x6 cedar beveled clapboard siding.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ashful said:


> I just this evening finished priming (both sides) 3400 LF of 1x6 cedar beveled clapboard siding.


Dang!


----------



## jeffesonm (Apr 13, 2015)

looks great, nice job

any more pics of how you framed the overhang?  did you just toe nail those little stub rafters to the header board?  or to the other rafters?


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 14, 2015)

jeffesonm said:


> looks great, nice job
> 
> any more pics of how you framed the overhang?  did you just toe nail those little stub rafters to the header board?  or to the other rafters?


I did toe nail for the most part. Well, screwed actually.
On the ends I sistered a 10'er on to the end band, that allowed an anchor point at the ends of the overhang fascia board. Then I just filled in with toe nailed stub rafters.


----------



## mrjohneel (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like it will end up being closer to 5 cords in this baby! According to Maines cordwood calculator.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 20, 2015)

At six splits per season for the BK you have many many years of wood in there already.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 20, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> At six splits per season for the BK you have many many years of wood in there already.


I wish! My house seems to bleed heat somewhere.


----------



## Osagebndr (Apr 21, 2015)

My house just bleeds me dry. Lookin good on that shed webby !


----------



## Offset (Apr 23, 2015)

Next job for my wood heating lifestyle!

Nice design and workmanship.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 23, 2015)

Offset said:


> Next job for my wood heating lifestyle!
> 
> Nice design and workmanship.


Thanks man. 
I decided I was pretty dedicated to wood burning, so it was time to upgrade.


----------



## sequoia (Apr 25, 2015)

I love it! Can't wait to see it full.


----------



## sequoia (Apr 25, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> I got all the siding up today. Now the real work begins!


It's gorgeous!


----------



## sequoia (Apr 25, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> Looks like it will end up being closer to 5 cords in this baby! According to Maines cordwood calculator.


love your sorting method


----------



## webby3650 (May 8, 2015)

It's been full for a month or so now, just forgot to post a pic of it..


----------



## Offset (May 10, 2015)

Looks great, you busy next week?  LOL

Have to get started on mine.  Winter is not that far off!


----------



## Rossco (May 10, 2015)

Yeah I respect the guys who stack in the open and cover with tarps or whatever they can find. Like a labour of love tending to the stacks.

But! A nice covered wood shed Is great. 

Good job Webby!!


----------



## webby3650 (May 10, 2015)

Rossco said:


> Yeah I respect the guys who stack in the open and cover with tarps or whatever they can find. Like a labour of love tending to the stacks.
> 
> But! A nice covered wood shed Is great.
> 
> Good job Webby!!


I've stacked out in the open since I moved here. Last year I tried to cover it, I didn't feel that it was worth it. Open air stacking was much less aggravating without the tarps!


----------



## Rossco (May 10, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> I've stacked out in the open since I moved here. Last year I tried to cover it, I didn't feel that it was worth it. Open air stacking was much less aggravating without the tarps!



Yeah for sure. 

After a long day struggling to get wood cut, split and hauled out, I find it a pleasure to stack in my nice covered shed. One less head ache after the initial work.


----------



## Mag Craft (May 10, 2015)

I stack out in the open and I do not cover the wood.   I am not sure with the amount of moisture that I recieve here and with the amount of wind, that a shed would make much of a difference.   Sometimes it depends on where you live.

But still you have a great wood shed.


----------



## webby3650 (May 10, 2015)

Mag Craft said:


> I stack out in the open and I do not cover the wood.   I am not sure with the amount of moisture that I recieve here and with the amount of wind, that a shed would make much of a difference.   Sometimes it depends on where you live.
> 
> But still you have a great wood shed.


Snow is really my biggest reason for the shed. I hate hauling wood in covered with snow and ice!


----------



## Mag Craft (May 10, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> Snow is really my biggest reason for the shed. I hate hauling wood in covered with snow and ice!



You make a good point.


----------



## Rossco (May 10, 2015)

Yeah the average here is 11' of the dam stuff. Next town over gets 29' average on its ski slopes.


----------



## Mag Craft (May 10, 2015)

Not that much snow here.


----------



## webby3650 (May 10, 2015)

Rossco said:


> Yeah the average here is 11' of the dam stuff. Next town over gets 29' average on its ski slopes.


Compared to you, it doesn't even snow here!


----------



## Rossco (May 10, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> Compared to you, it doesn't even snow here!



Ha ha ha yeah count your blessings for that. 

I don't mind diggings my way to the wood shed, having to dig to find the wood pile would be a little much.


----------

